# The Skull of Doom



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I hear he's actually a nice skull, just has a bad rap. 

http://www.archaeology.org/online/features/mitchell_hedges/index.html


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Nope- proves nothing. I think it was left by aliens who made it using " high-speed, modern, diamond-coated lapidary tools". 

What? It's possible


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

P.T. Barnum would be proud


----------

